# Easter in Sargent.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We were still wore out from Friday so we got a late start today. Got to the beach around 11am, not a bunny in sight, so we decided to fish for a couple hours before heading home. It started out slow, not a single bite for a hour, but by noon we were catching fish left and right. Some people we know stopped by to get in on the action, lucky for them I'm to lazy to clean fish because we filled there ice chest with keeper reds and drum and several over sized that we released.Had a fellow 2cooler stop by when we were getting ready to leave, lucky for me he brought a extra special helper to land the last fish of the day. She fought like a pro and than released it all by her self, time's like that make everything I do worth while. I also found the first man-o-war washed up today, it went right between my legs while I was casting a rod out, so keep your eyes open, they can end a trip in a heart beat. This will probably be my last surf report until May, I have 3 BBQ cook-offs back to back starting next weekend so I won't be fishing, but if anyone needs some pointers just let me know.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome! looks Like A Great Day To Me! What Gut? 2Nd?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

trome55 said:


> Awesome! looks Like A Great Day To Me! What Gut? 2Nd?


First and second, most of the keepers were in the first gut right off the beach. One of the most common mistakes I see people make is casting past the fish, I always put at least one rod in the first gut 20' to 30' from the sand.


----------



## trome55 (Apr 19, 2014)

Very True Statement There, The Only Time I Ever FishThe Surf Is DuringThe summer For Trout. Seen Plenty Of Guys Hustle Out To TheSecond Sandbar, With All The Fish At Their Back.Sure After Looking At How Good You Did It Now Has Me Wanting To Try It Out Tomorrow In Surfside. I've Never Tried Fishing The Surf Like That But It sure Looks Fun! (Excuse The Capital Letters, Dont Know Why My Phone Does That).


----------



## djnimbus (May 6, 2013)

....distance vs fish..... 

so, you said generally 1st or 2nd gut... is that for just the smaller / keeper fish, or the bull reds, larger drum and sharks as well?

I've always been under the assumption, bigger fish were in deeper water, so walking out to about chest deep to cast and walking back to shore to set line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Another nice trip!

Send in those pictures for the raffle.


----------



## fishinsmymistress (Apr 9, 2014)

Always cast a line or two in the 1st gut. You will be surprised what you can haul out of there. Trust me, I've made that rookie mistake a bunch before a couple of experienced guys set me straight. Now, I typically put 2 lines in the first gut, 2 in the second gut and one as far out as this short guy can go. Typically all the fish are in the 1st and 2nd guts and more often than not I never get my shorts wet. Hope this helps you out bud. Congrats Sharkchum. Nice haul Sir.


----------



## jdecarlos (Aug 19, 2011)

*Daisy and Sharkchum*

I'm teaching my kids to call you Mr. Sharkchum.  
Thanks for the pointers on Sunday.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice going! I have to get my 7 year old down on the sand soon!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Good going Chum!
You set a great example of what wonders w can do with the kids.
Ill bet she told that story ten times today at school, each time the tale got better! :biggrin:


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Where do u go in Sargent?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

BARBQ said:


> Where do u go in Sargent?


it appears to be the beach


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

BARBQ said:


> Where do u go in Sargent?


It all depends on what I'm after, what time of the year,water condition, bait activity, and so on. Fall, winter, and spring I look for area's with clay in the water or a lot of fresh shells on the beach. In the summer I try to find cross gut's in the bars "Fish Highways", or key in on area's with a lot of bait. There are no secret spot's when surf fishing. The beach front can change with the tides, and a spot that was productive one day can be totally dead the next.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks shark chum 

I've only fishes the bay's and inter there. I'm guessing I just go to the water and take a left when I hit the beach


----------



## Fishface007 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice fish, What was your bait and what size?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Fishface007 said:


> Nice fish, What was your bait and what size?


Live crab, remove the shell, legs, and claws and cut in half.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like you got them again Sharkchum!!!:texasflag


----------



## Fishface007 (Mar 14, 2015)

What were you using for bait?


----------

